# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  چاپ به روی چک

## khoshblagh

با سلام خدمت دوستان
میخواهم به روی چک با برنامه فست ریپورت چاپ نمایم . ممنون میشوم اطلاعات مورد نیاز برای این کار را تشریح نمائید؟ متشکرم

----------


## nice boy

سلام
دو روش وجود داره
روش اول : چند نوع چک مشخص رو انتخاب کنید و برای هر کدوم یک گزارش تعریف کنید مثلا چک بانک ملی و ملت و ..
بعد از کاربر بخواهید نوع چک رو مشخص کنه و با توجه به انتخاب کاربر پارامترها رو به گزارش پاس بدید
روش دوم: در این روش می تونید قابلیت تعریف چک رو به کاربر بدید. در این حالت کاربر می تونه
مختصات  رو وارد کنه مثلا جای مبلغ یا محل تاریخ.
به هر حال در هر دو روش شما دو کار باید انجام بدید
یکی اینکه چند آبجکت روی گزارش قرار بدید و مقادیر اونها رو از  برنامه به گزارش پاس بدید
و دوم اینکه در صورت نیاز محل آبجکتها رو از درون برنامه جابجا کنید

----------


## khoshblagh

مشکل من در حقیقت مربوط به بخش ساخت گزارش میباشد. یعنی نحوه قراردادن و تنظیم تصویر چک در گزارش میباشد.

----------


## nice boy

نیازی به قراردادن تصویر چک در گزارش نیست شما یک برگه آماده چک رو در چاپگر بذارید. بعضی از قسمتها که نیاز به پر شدن نداره مثل کلمه "مبلغ چک" . حالا جلوی این کلمه که خالیه باید یک edit قرار بدید و مقدار وارد شده توسط کاربر رو توی اون بریزید.
در مورد تنظیم محل هم در پست قبلی گفتم که می تونید مختصات آبجکتهای روی گزارش رو در حالت run time تغییر بدید.
اگر مشکلتون رو دقیق تر مطرح کنید بیشتر می تونم کمکتون کنم

----------


## hossein_h62

با سلام
من با سیستم های دریافت و پرداختی که چاپ روی چک می زنند کار کردم.معمولا" از روش اولی که جناب NiceBoy فرمودند، استفاده کردند.

----------


## khoshblagh

> نیازی به قراردادن تصویر چک در گزارش نیست شما یک برگه آماده چک رو در چاپگر بذارید.در مورد تنظیم محل هم در پست قبلی گفتم که می تونید مختصات آبجکتهای روی گزارش رو در حالت run time تغییر بدید.


  منظور از قرار دادن تصویر چک در حقیقت تنظیم مختصات جاهای خالی است که باید با اطلاعات پر شود که به عنوان پس زمینه گزارش و به صورت visibl=false میباشد.
ممنون میشوم اگر نمونه ای از بخش گزارش با فست ریپورت قرار دهید. متشکرم

----------


## nice boy

من یک نمونه اینجا قرار میدم
البته چون فرصت نداشتم فقط یک نمونه جهت ارسال پارامتر روی گزارش درست کردم. اگه مشکل شما در قسمت دیگه ای هست لطفا نمونه گزارشی رو که دارید بذارید تا بررسیش کنم. :متفکر: 
به هر حال فکر نمی کنم انتظار داشته باشید کسی کل پروژه رو درست کنه و بعد اینجا قرار بده.
در صورتیکه این پروژه تجاری هست من توانایی انجامش رو دارم یا می تونم بهتون در انجامش کمک کنم. :لبخند:

----------


## MOJTABAATEFEH

> من یک نمونه اینجا قرار میدم
> البته چون فرصت نداشتم فقط یک نمونه جهت ارسال پارامتر روی گزارش درست کردم. اگه مشکل شما در قسمت دیگه ای هست لطفا نمونه گزارشی رو که دارید بذارید تا بررسیش کنم.
> به هر حال فکر نمی کنم انتظار داشته باشید کسی کل پروژه رو درست کنه و بعد اینجا قرار بده.
> در صورتیکه این پروژه تجاری هست من توانایی انجامش رو دارم یا می تونم بهتون در انجامش کمک کنم.


لطفا طریقه نصب فست رو در دلفی 2009 بفرمایید

با تشکر

----------

